# THE BALL MASON`S PATENT NOV. 30th 1858



## genno0713 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys Anybody ever see one this crude? Any info would be greatly appreciated! Any value? The sides even concave in! No comma after N in Mason`s and no period after the V  VERY nice shape! Thanks a Million! Genno!


----------



## genno0713 (Jan 6, 2011)

Another pic!


----------



## genno0713 (Jan 6, 2011)

Pic!


----------



## genno0713 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lots of Stretch Bubbles! If ya need more pics please let me know! Thanks! Genno


----------



## coreya (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like a 264-5 in the red book except for not having a comma after the n, perhaps its filled or very faint? Does it have a ground lip? may be an unlisted variation. This series are some of the crudest jars and the molds were used till they couldn't be used anymore then they were repaired and used some more! Value around 10-20 on a good day. Love these crude ones!! nice find


----------



## genno0713 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks! It Does have a ground lip! It has NO comma after the N or Period after the V Whatsoever! Just aren`t there


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't want to be too pedantic, but can't we call an apostrophe an apostrophe ? A comma just don't do dat !


----------



## coreya (Jan 7, 2011)

Its like back when I was a police officer my partner asked how to spell *Chihuahua*, I told him *"small dog"* Not real good with puncuation or spelling!! Now how do you spell apostrophe?
 As to the jars, there are so many variations of the masons patent that its not unusual to find ones not listed in the references.


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, Corey; no intention to be pedantic ! It's just that I was an English teacher for 30 years and often felt like founding a Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Apostrophes !! []Loved the comment about Chihuahuas; reminds me of the zookeeper who wanted more than one mongoose & couldn't decide on the plural. Ended up asking them to "send me a mongoose. PS please send another one as well."


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 7, 2011)

On the subject of jars, we do get some quite nice ones out here. This is a big Masons with a nice ground lip:


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 7, 2011)

And a more modern, but very clean little Atlas "Wholefruit" jar. This one is going on my table tomorrow for R30  (about $4.30.) We don't get very high prices here unless it's something exceptional that several collectors all want.


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not adding any information on Gene's  Ball Mason's Patent, which looks a really lovely piece. Sure there are jar experts who can add more. [8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, a lot of the embossing is fairly weak. My guess is it's just a bad impression. The concave you mention could also be the result of not enough blow pressure. I find those imperfections attractive but most collectors don't.
 I think with a better strike and with the correct lid it might be worth in the $20 range. That one maybe $5


----------



## ajohn (Jan 7, 2011)

Genno,
 I believe your jar is from a mold that was pretty much on it's last leg,at least the way I see it on my computer.Notice the "A's"?The crossbars seem to be missing,or are very faint which might indicate that the period and the other thingy missing are a result of the same issue.There is a MASON'S PAT. listed with no crossbars(but does have a period and thingy).I'm not as informed about "BALL" jars as a couple of other members here,but I do know that the Ball Bros.bought out most of the other manufactures of jars and modified their molds into BALL jars.I agree with the others as to value.
 By the way it is a very nice jar.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 7, 2011)

PS,
 Sorry about my english,I only graduated high school(because they wanted to get rid of me)--[&o][][]But the "face"guys can explain it in a thousand words(all correct)so I'm told.[]


----------



## coreya (Jan 7, 2011)

It just blows me away how over the past century or so US made products made their way around the world yet today you would be hard pressed to find a made in USA item even here in the states.  I wish I could get 4 bucks for an atlas wholefruit jar, here in florida 2 bucks each will buy all you can carry!!! Nice background SAbottles. just my 2 cents worth


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2011)

_!_


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey ajohn, yea I taught a lot of those ! []  Only joking, you'll give me a complex, I better not comment on any more English, punctuation, grammar etc etc. After all, all we really need are lots of pictures of bottles, no ?? Oh and surfaceone's amazing lectures!![]

 I know what you mean, Corey; over here every second thing has "made in China" on it; and all our best fruit gets exported !! Incidentally, if you look at that photo of my Mason jar, in the background is a thick layer of what looks like cloud. It was actually a dense sea mist and by an hour after I took the photo, you couldn't see the houses on the other side of the valley !!


----------



## madman (Jan 7, 2011)

nice jars!


----------

